# Carbon Fiber Hood



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Hey, 

I live in Florida, and as you know, we have several hurricanes, and a lot of sun shinning. So I was just wondering, should I even bother getting a CF hood? Or would it be ruined within a quick time? I mean, would it fade easy from the sun, or get messed up with a lot, and I mean a lot, and heavy rain? What about some other factors, like leaves drying on the hood, etc?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

hmm, i never thought that carvbon fiber was ruined bt heavy rain. i dont think it would be ruined, tho.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Well, I was thinking like the dirty rain or something, for several months at a time. And maybe the constant "pounding" rain might damage the color or something, or make its life shorter. What about the sun though?


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

im pretty sure it will not fade any faster than your normal hood. it is clear coated before it is sold so its just like your hood now. if you are worried than just get another coat of clear put on at a local paint shop.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Is there any special way to paint a carbon fiber hood other than normal procedure say, on a stock hood. I am considering buying a cf hood but would like to paint it body color as to keep it sleepy.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> *Is there any special way to paint a carbon fiber hood other than normal procedure say, on a stock hood. I am considering buying a cf hood but would like to paint it body color as to keep it sleepy. *


how much do you think that would cost? that would be pretty sleepy indeed


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

*i dont really know but.....*

i would imagine prep would be similar. only thing is you wouldnt want to get too low and actually scuff the fiber with the sandpaper. i think half the fun of the CF hood is the look though. I think it goes nicely with my cloud white.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

Hello everyone I live in a small town and I work at a local factory called Knapheide. Maybe you have seen what they make. They are the Largest maker of Truck beds. Now that might not seem relavant to the topic but....I spend all day slaving over these bodies. Meaning I scuff them up 8 hours a day. So the best way I have see to get a coat of paint to stick with minimal scuffing is with SCOTCH BRITE. Yes the stuff that you use to clean dishes. Just take the hood and rub the clear coat down and then get a good coat of paint and bake in oven till golden brown. hehehe JK Bake till hardened hehehe. Any questions on preping I have the awnser. Question on painting, I don't hehe but I can get it. 
Mike


----------

